# Best Judo Books



## Master K (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am presently looking to explore Judo based on my instructor's recommendations.  What are the best Judo books you would recommend and why?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 4, 2008)

I really like Judo unleashed by Neil Ohlenkamp
The book is in color and has close ups and step by step including a foot chart where your feet are suppose to be entering for a throw and throwing. The book breaks techniques into catagories such as Fundamentals, Shime etc etc. The book gives the English meaning of the Japanese technique and also adds some additional information about the technique such as who used this technqiue or which was one of Kano's favorite throws.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 4, 2008)

Judo Unleashed






There are some Judo books on Amazon that you can actually browse the pages online. Sweet. Check this one out


Kodokan Judo Throwing Techniques


----------



## Brian S (Apr 4, 2008)

Kodokan Judo

 Jigoro Kano


----------



## matt.m (Apr 5, 2008)

I am going to have to go with Kodokan Judo myself.  Out of all the books out there concerning judo, it was the real deal unbiased and no fluff.

by unbiased I mean it didn't favor Judo, the art over Judo, the sport.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 5, 2008)

Kodokan Judo is a great one. Another favorite is "Judo and Aikido" by Kenji Tomiki. The first 60 pages or so contain a great discussion on posture, walking, balance, etc. Not so much a discussion for the sport player but more for the martial artist/self defense. Good stuff. The problem with this book is it is long out of print and copies found on ebay are expensive.

I have been interested in the "Cannons of Judo" but due to the high cost of this out of print book I haven't purchased it just yet. 

Enjoy and best of luck,

Mark J.


----------



## Abbax8 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kodokan Judo for a general reference.

Canon of Judo for reference and additional ideas on judo.

Best Judo for competition techniques and insights.

Any of the Master Class books.

Judo A to Z

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Apr 8, 2008)

I have Sensei Ohlenkamp's book, very well done.
he runs judoforum.com a great website.
 I also like Drager and Ishikawa'a 
 Judo:Training Methods and Judo: Formal Techniques.


----------

